# Multiplayer Games gesucht



## onlyfree (24. Jul 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich suche für meine Community Online Games (Java, Serverseitig) welche dazu ausgerichtet sind, dass User gegen einander spielen können. Dabei sollen diese aber an unterschiedlichen PCs sitzen können und über Internet gegeneinander spielen können. 

Jegliche Arten sind gesucht, von Montagsmaler über Billard bis Slotmaschinen. Danke, bei hotscripts bin ich nicht fündig geworden. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## lin (24. Jul 2005)

Hm, so ein Thread gibts schon: hier


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2005)

*closed*


----------

